# Lake erie



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

I plan on heading out there tomorrow around Sandusky is there enough ice for snowmobiles?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

George12345 said:


> I plan on heading out there tomorrow around Sandusky is there enough ice for snowmobiles?


Check out the fishing reports, the Lake Erie reports. Posted about quads going out of PIB .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep all good just send it. Been good west sister. 

## edited## My apologies I had attached to this post a picture of the open water, for whatever reason it failed to attach. That went sideways fast.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

miked913 said:


> Yep all good just send it. Been good west sister.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


So the ice is good enough to run a machine from Sandusky to West Sister? Have you personally made that trip since yesterday?


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pretty dumb being your a charter captain to send someone to a dangerous situation. Need to think before your fingers start going on the keyboard no matter how dumb you think a question is someones life could be on the line. To answer your question no its not a good idea for machines and questionable at best by foot. The recent winds and snow made it very sketchy. If you must go spud spud spud and pay attention to the wind. Its saying south 5-10 but even that could open it back up and fresh snow will cover fresh cracks. Again very ignorant response "captain mike!"


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great question . Good maybe in an airboat, unless that open water from wednesday froze 6 inches during this last snow event. Just saying not totally locked in like 2014, when everyone remembers great ice.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Agreed very stupid and dangerous reply shame on u. Have u been to west sister?


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Matt63 said:


> Agreed very stupid and dangerous reply shame on u. Have u been to west sister?


8 years ago I was


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Been out of Catawba today and made it to west of green all 6 inches and up ...also we caught fish 😉


----------

